# Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental Intelligences and their Associated Characteristics (Multiple Intelligence)



## Sparky

AngelaKirijoo said:


> Why not think about intelligence as of an actual intelligence, instead of redefining this word with entirely different meaning?
> IQ, for the record, isn't just "logic-based". It measures many components including spatial reasoning and memory as well and doesn't narrow down all of this to one single number.
> Real IQ test in its results will contain many different scores. Yes, through statistical means they can further be compacted into one number with loss of meaningful data.
> Many critics of IQ don't really understand what they are talking about, including Gardner himself judging by some of his statements about this topic.


IQ tests are focused on one correct answer, instead of open-ended questions more suitable for real-world applications, which the Analytical-based intelligence people are better at.


----------



## AngelaKirijoo

Sparky said:


> IQ tests are focused on one correct answer, instead of open-ended questions more suitable for real-world applications, which the Analytical-based intelligence people are better at.


There are no strict requirements that analytical skills can be tested only via open-ended questions though.

IQ tests by no means are perfect, but they aren't designed to see how well one will fare in real world.
Their only goal is to assess cognitive performance from as many sides as possible.

But in the real world, natural intelligence is just one of many factors that constitute performance.
So to make better predictions about it, one needs to consider other factors instead of redefining intelligence.
Or make an argument about why current methods don't satisfy requirements.


----------



## Sparky

AngelaKirijoo said:


> There are no strict requirements that analytical skills can be tested only via open-ended questions though.
> 
> IQ tests by no means are perfect, but they aren't designed to see how well one will fare in real world.
> Their only goal is to assess cognitive performance from as many sides as possible.
> 
> But in the real world, natural intelligence is just one of many factors that constitute performance.
> So to make better predictions about it, one needs to consider other factors instead of redefining intelligence.
> Or make an argument about why current methods don't satisfy requirements.


How do you define intelligence? What do you mean by redefining intelligence?

How do you test analytical skills without open ended questions?


----------



## AngelaKirijoo

I generally agree with conventional definition of it : set of fundamental cognitive abilities that human brains possess by default.

All of them boil down to just information manipulations - storing/retrieving/processing/etc.

Any specific complex skill, like, "being good at math" are out of the scope. Every skill is just a product of application of said fundamental abilities.

Emotions are out of the scope as well as it has very little to do with handling of information.



> What do you mean by redefining intelligence?


By this I mean attempts to frame some skill that can already be explained with existing model as "new sort of intelligence" just in order to make some people feel better about themselves. If that is not redefinition, then it is just misconception.



> How do you test analytical skills without open ended questions?


What is "analysis" in the first place?
It is the ability to see information as a composition of smaller components, ability to contemplate each of them in separation from the whole.
Hence, the general idea would be then to make answer dependent on some properties of these components, which will inevitably require analysis.

It is, of course, possible to view same information from many different sides, like making projections of 3d figures onto 2d surface.
That is why wrong answers exist. If test is configured correctly, analysis will directly contradict with each of the wrong options if the pattern is extracted correctly.

Well, what if test giver isn't smart enough for test subject to filter out all the "correct" options? 
Like I said, this method isn't perfect, but usually it is an exception, rather than the rule. Test giver may be not smarter than the subject, but he surely has much more time to think about the problem.


----------



## Sparky

AngelaKirijoo said:


> I generally agree with conventional definition of it : set of fundamental cognitive abilities that human brains possess by default.
> 
> All of them boil down to just information manipulations - storing/retrieving/processing/etc.
> 
> Any specific complex skill, like, "being good at math" are out of the scope. Every skill is just a product of application of said fundamental abilities.
> 
> Emotions are out of the scope as well as it has very little to do with handling of information.
> 
> 
> By this I mean attempts to frame some skill that can already be explained with existing model as "new sort of intelligence" just in order to make some people feel better about themselves. If that is not redefinition, then it is just misconception.
> 
> 
> What is "analysis" in the first place?
> It is the ability to see information as a composition of smaller components, ability to contemplate each of them in separation from the whole.
> Hence, the general idea would be then to make answer dependent on some properties of these components, which will inevitably require analysis.
> 
> It is, of course, possible to view same information from many different sides, like making projections of 3d figures onto 2d surface.
> That is why wrong answers exist. If test is configured correctly, analysis will directly contradict with each of the wrong options if the pattern is extracted correctly.
> 
> Well, what if test giver isn't smart enough for test subject to filter out all the "correct" options?
> Like I said, this method isn't perfect, but usually it is an exception, rather than the rule. Test giver may be not smarter than the subject, but he surely has much more time to think about the problem.


Intelligence is what people do with the data they gather, and Memory-based is about storing the data and utilizing available data for the correct circumstances.

Analytical-based intelligence is about finding the reasons behind happenings. Analytical skill is not about breaking information down into smaller components, it's about finding the reasons behind things, and determining what works and doesn't work.

Logic-based intelligence is about numbers, finding patterns or cause-effect relationships.

Analytical tests are usually open-ended, with one good answer, and one better answer if it's multiple choice.


----------



## AngelaKirijoo

Definitions that you use are not conventional.
You are describing different model with different meaning of what "analysis" is, I can't even google anything about it, which is why I suspect it is your own creation.

Regardlessly, you can't use different model to disprove results from the other ignoring rules used to produce them. It's like saying "2+2=4 isn't actually 4 but 0 because in my world plus means minus". Well, obviously. 

But alright, let's assume that said model is used to describe human intelligence. What next?
If model is just as good as the existing one, then we should be able to design intelligence tests that would allow us to make just as reliable predictions about cognitive performance of humans.

If, though, predictions are any less accurate or It would be impossible to test reliably each component in isolation, then such model is just inferior. It still may have its uses. Classical mechanics didn't stop it's existence after emergence of the quantum one. For some scales it's simplicity outweighs loss in accuracy.


----------



## Sparky

AngelaKirijoo said:


> Definitions that you use are not conventional.
> You are describing different model with different meaning of what "analysis" is, I can't even google anything about it, which is why I suspect it is your own creation.
> 
> Regardlessly, you can't use different model to disprove results from the other ignoring rules used to produce them. It's like saying "2+2=4 isn't actually 4 but 0 because in my world plus means minus". Well, obviously.
> 
> But alright, let's assume that said model is used to describe human intelligence. What next?
> If model is just as good as the existing one, then we should be able to design intelligence tests that would allow us to make just as reliable predictions about cognitive performance of humans.
> 
> If, though, predictions are any less accurate or It would be impossible to test reliably each component in isolation, then such model is just inferior. It still may have its uses. Classical mechanics didn't stop it's existence after emergence of the quantum one. For some scales it's simplicity outweighs loss in accuracy.


The standard or conventional definition for Intelligence is basically "what the brain does", which doesn't explain much at all.

One definition for analysis is "detailed examination of the elements or structure of something, typically as a basis for discussion or interpretation", which is sort of about finding out what each part does, and figuring what works and doesn't work.


----------



## AngelaKirijoo

Sparky said:


> The standard or conventional definition for Intelligence is basically "what the brain does", which doesn't explain much at all.
> 
> One definition for analysis is "detailed examination of the elements or structure of something, typically as a basis for discussion or interpretation", which is sort of about finding out what each part does, and figuring what works and doesn't work.


Not just what the brain does, I think, but more concerned with its high-level abilities that can be used for practical purposes.
Every term should have its own limited purpose, it's not supposed to explain something out of his scope.



> One definition for analysis is


I consulted with just wiki :








Analysis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






> process of breaking a complex topic or substance into smaller parts in order to gain a better understanding of it.


But yes, yours here says mostly the same. And I don't see much conflicts with what I wrote about testing this ability. Answer would just rely on the understanding of something which is achieved only by decomposing object and studying its components that make it "work".


----------



## Sparky

AngelaKirijoo said:


> Not just what the brain does, I think, but more concerned with its high-level abilities that can be used for practical purposes.
> Every term should have its own limited purpose, it's not supposed to explain something out of his scope.
> 
> 
> I consulted with just wiki :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, yours here says mostly the same. And I don't see much conflicts with what I wrote about testing this ability. Answer would just rely on the understanding of something which is achieved only by decomposing object and studying its components that make it "work".


That definition for Analysis sounds like Memory-based Intelligence's definition for analysis. Analysis-based Intelligence is not about breaking things down and understanding things at the elementary level, it's to understand what works and what doesn't work, and why certain things work better than others.


----------



## Sparky

Intelligence Temperament correlates very well with Holland Codes, also called "Holland Occupational Themes (RIASEC [named after the first letter in the titles of each trait])".

*Social *(teachers, coaches, trainers, therapists and nurses) - Memory-primary Analysis-secondary
*Enterprising *(customer relations or service representative, supervisor, manager, promoter or salesperson, officer, examiner or investigator, planner) - Analysis-primary Memory-secondary
*Conventional *(clerks, inspectors, testers, weighers, recordkeeper, assistants) - Memory-primary Logic-secondary
*Investigative *(technologists, technicians, operators, mechanical engineer, computer engineers, computer scientist) - Logic-primary Analysis-secondary
*Realistic *(operators, workers, laborers and helpers, drivers, technologists and technicians, engineers and scientists, surgeon) - Logic-primary Memory-secondary
*Artistic *(designer, artist, dancer or actor, musician or singer, photographer, editors, choreographers, composers, news analyst and reporter, creative writer or poet, modeller and animator) - Analysis-primary Logic-secondary


*Holland Code Type**Job examples**Intelligence Temperament**Social *teachers, coaches, trainers, therapists and nursesMemory-primary Analysis-secondary*Enterprising *customer relations or service representative, supervisor, manager, promoter or salesperson, officer, examiner or investigator, plannerAnalysis-primary Memory-secondary*Conventional *clerks, inspectors, testers, weighers, recordkeeper, assistantsMemory-primary Logic-secondary*Investigative *technologists, technicians, operators, mechanical engineer, computer engineers, computer scientistLogic-primary Analysis-secondary*Realistic*operators, workers, laborers and helpers, drivers, technologists and technicians, engineers and scientists, surgeonLogic-primary Memory-secondary*Artistic*designer, artist, dancer or actor, musician or singer, photographer, editors, choreographers, composers, news analyst and reporter, creative writer or poet, modeller and animatorAnalysis-primary Logic-secondary

Using the Intelligence Temperament, it's also clear to see secondary and tertiary Holland Codes. For example, an "Artistic" person is Analysis-primary and Logic-secondary, hence his secondary Holland code is Analysis-primary and Memory-secondary (Enterprising), while his tertiary Holland code is Logic-primary Analysis secondary (Investigative).

"
*Realistic *— Realistic occupations frequently involve work activities that include practical, hands-on problems and solutions. They often deal with plants, animals, and real-world materials like wood, tools, and machinery. Many of the occupations require working outside, and do not involve a lot of paperwork or working closely with others.
*Investigative *— Investigative occupations frequently involve working with ideas, and require an extensive amount of thinking. These occupations can involve searching for facts and figuring out problems mentally.
*Artistic *— Artistic occupations frequently involve working with forms, designs and patterns. They often require self-expression and the work can be done without following a clear set of rules.
*Social *— Social occupations frequently involve working with, communicating with, and teaching people. These occupations often involve helping or providing service to others.
*Enterprising *— Enterprising occupations frequently involve starting up and carrying out projects. These occupations can involve leading people and making many decisions. Sometimes they require risk taking and often deal with business.
*Conventional *— Conventional occupations frequently involve following set procedures and routines. These occupations can include working with data and details more than with ideas. Usually there is a clear line of authority to follow.
"
Source:





Browse by Interests







www.onetonline.org





Free test: Holland Code (RIASEC) Test


----------



## Sparky

Popular game characters and their Intelligence Temperament









intelligence temperament — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky

Knowing how there are people more intuned with the energetics of existance, and there are those who are more intuned with the emotions among people, the two concepts can also be considered as forms of intelligence.

*Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence*: Deals with sensing emotional changes in people, by detecting physical cues, like body language, dressing, nervous cues, and other aspects. For example, someone high on Emotional Sensitivity would be more aware about what to dress, or how to speak to others, as well as attract and keep the people they want in their lives.

*Energetic Sensitivity Intelligence*: Deals with the energetics behind actions and objects, as well as people, by knowing what to do in what circumstance. For example, in the Talmud, for the Jewish Day of Rest, if someone wants to buy something, the person has to place the money on the window sill, or the space between the outside the and inside. Similarly, the seller must also place the item at the same space. The buyer cannot reach inside the store with the money, and the seller cannot reach outside the store with the item, nor can they exchange the money with the item directly. This all concerns energetics, especially pretaining actions for the Jewish Day of Rest.

Further reading on the topics:



https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/energy-sensitive-and-emotions-sensitive-people-spectrum-between-autism-and-adhd.1367294/











Certain People detect Friendship Energy between People...


Certain people rarely look at other people's faces, or have fairly subtle body language, and this appears to be because they detect the Friendship Energy between people. On the other hand, other people look at people's faces, and have very animated body language. For Energy beings, women...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky

Interestingly, people with Down Syndrome appear to be particularly low on Memory and Logic-based Intelligence, as they are not particularly interested in doing math problems or taking tests, though they do have very high Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence, as well as Energy Sensitivity Intelligence, as they are never known to kill, steal, rob, fight, while treating everyone with a smile and love-happiness energy.


----------



## Sparky

People focused on Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence are more in-tune with Fun-Joy Energy, while people focused on Energy Sensitivity Intelligence are more in-tune with Love-Happiness Energy.


----------



## Sparky

This is in response to another post, though is interesting to mention here:

I would think that Art uses Analytical Intelligence Temperament, in which a person figures what works better than what, and under what circumstances it works better.

On the other hand, Science uses Memory and Logic Intelligence Temperament, in which a person deduces something and understand it in part (Memory-oriented), or figures the cause-and-effect of happenings (Logic-oriented).

If someone is to develop a product, as in Product Research, then that would entail Analytical Intelligence Temperament as well. Interestingly, many interesting products are figured out through trial-and-error, or by accident. Memory and Logic Intelligence Temperament are for the trial-and-error part, while Analytical Intelligence Temperament is figuring out if something from those experiments is useful, even if it's not what one wanted as end result, as in "discovered by chance".


----------

